# Brand New Method How To UNBRICK/FLASH Almost Any Card AMD or NVIDIA



## Austin78989

*Hello and welcome to my quick and easy guide on how to flash any video card bios NVIDIA or AMD without fear of bricking.*

A.K.A. ( MY CARD IS BICKED AND IT WONT SHOW UP IN ATI FLASH NO MATTER WHAT, OMG WHAT DO I DO, and the only response you get is SORRy Lul u dun goofed and made a paper weight.... NO MORE IS THIS THE CASE!!!!!!)

A.K.A.A.? ( I'm afraid of bricking my card, cause one bad bios flash and my card could be bricked forever... No more is the case!!! )

A.K.A.A.A.??O.O?? ( You don't need a reference card anymore to flash other bios's with this method )

(skip past my story for the steps)
I have tested this and it is working with an AMD HD 7970, AMD HD 7870, Nvidia gt 220, Nvidia gt 430, AMD HD 6450, and I'm sure pretty much any other card would work too as long as you can find the vbios chip and its an 8 pin chip on the gpx card.

So what is this magical new way of flashing you ask? How does it work you ask? How many flash-drives do I need to reformat to flash my card?
Is it really possible to flash any bios you want without bricking your card? CAN WE FINALLY LEAVE DOS BOOTABLE FLADH DRIVES BEHIND!?? YES YES YES YES.. well I mean.. let me explain

So It all started when I bought a dead 7970 off ebay, I couldn't find anything wrong with it, so naturally I assumed because it was a DAIMOND hd 7970 (Reference card) it may have a bad bios flashed onto both bios's... I went further than a lot of people think of going when it comes to these bad flashes.. I have shorted out pins 4+5, 8+1 etc etc.. and the card just wouldn't show up in the computers bios or in ati flash. I twas sad... So I did the next best logical thing, I paid a guy in Taiwan 20 bucks to flash a bios chip of the same model number with the daimond 7970 bios and send it to me so I could use my heatgun and solder the new chip to the board.

(1 whole month of shipping later)
I'm an impatient a$$ sometimes.. While waiting for the bios to ship I bought this bios flasher:
( https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013Q5P3ES/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ) (SMAKN CH341A) $10.90

and I bought this solderless 8 pin bios programming clip extension
( https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015W4PKR6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ) $9.99

(Graphics cards use the same vbios chips that many companies like Lenovo use as their bios chips, so there is a big market for bios flashers like these for computer bios modders, and Bios password unlocker guy things... stuff.. meh.. Just let it happen...)
These flashers happen to work great on video cards..

After receiving the programmer with clip extension I watched some interesting videos of guys with thick accents try to explain how to use the flasher. I then spent the rest of the afternoon and the whole night loving the fact that with the bios flasher I can literally reprogram the bios chips as many times as I want..

*THINGS I TRIED WITH MY NEW POWER*
I flashed my XFX hd 7870 to an r9 270, and r9 270x, ---- TO kinda put this rumor to bed.. NO.. IT doesnt work the xfx hd 7870 bricks if you flash any r9 bios to it... So back to custom stock bios i went..
I tried flashing my evga ssc gtx 560 ti to a 560 ti boost, it didn't post, next I tried one of the zotac very overclocked bios's and it made a pretty rainbow on the screen but almost worked.. back to stock I went lol..

I flashed my gt 430 to a higher clocked gt 430.. same with my gt 220, I didn't test them though.. I was just screwing around lol

I flashed my hd 6450 with random nvidia bios's just to troll my friend a bit...

I was sad to find out that my HD 7970 is still dead, I used the read function and found out it was never the bios on that card to begin with, the flash was fine.. So I think its got physical damage some wear.

With this method there is almost no fear of bricking anything.. You can flash and reflash and reflash, the card doesn't need power to actually get flashed.. you flash the card outside of the system and on the bios chip directly.

*NOW FOR THE HOW TO*

In order to do this you need to spend 20 dollars, (10 for the bios flasher, and 10 for the amazing solderless bios clip) read my story above to find the amazon links, or just look up (CH341A and get the one thats like all black) along with the (CTYRZCH SOIC8 SOP8 Flash Chip IC Test Clips Socket Adpter Programmer BIOS/24/25/93).

*PRE-FLASH STEPS:*


BE SURE THE YELLOW JUMPER ON THE FLASHER IS IN THAT POSITION OR IT WONT SHOW UP WHEN PLUGGED IN TO THE COMPUTER


Lift the little lock handle up, and place the green pcb in place in the 8 holes closest to the usb header oriented as mine is in this picture. (with the usb facing away from me the chip has numbers 1-4 on the right side and 5-8 on the left side appearing upside down.


Plug in the ribbon cable (it only goes in one way) and there you have it the adapter is set up


Now open the attached flasher pack that was compiled by a cool guy on youtube (not my work) but yeah run those 2 driver programs and click install.

*FLASHING VBIOS*

STEP1: Download a bios from vga bios collection put it where you can find it.

STEP2: Run this program:
 
If you look at the bottom right of the window you will see device state: not connected just plug in the usb and if you did the driver installation correctly it should show right up as connected.

STEP3: Plug in the USB flasher to your computer. Before connecting anything to a graphics card in the left of the window make sure it is set to "25 SPI FLASH" and below that select "PMC" and below that "PM25Lv010A" (this is not the exact make and model of the vbios chip but its worked for all of my cards.) THEN CLICK DETECT so everything shows up as UNKNOWN and $FF :

STEP4: Find your VBIOS Chip, there are a few chips that look like the bios chip but they are just voltage regulators and such, Normally the bios looks like this, and starts with a Pm in the name. Some chips don't have this (my gt 430 did not have the same writing as my other cards) The chips look the same on most video cards. I've noticed manufacturers tend to paint on, or mark the bios chip, so look for that too.

    



STEP5: This can be tricky now you need to connect the aligator clip thingy to the card's vbios once you find it.
*CAUTION: WHEN CONNECTING THE CLIP ORIENT THE RED/PINK WIRE ON THE RIBBON CABLE TO THE DOT ON THE BIOS CHIP, putting the clip on backwards can damage the bios chip.* My connector clip can be kind of annoying so just be careful. once you have the clip connected click detect on the bios program
 

The flash info should now be something different from $FF if its not then you need to keep messing with the clip until it shows up (it can be really stubborn, sometimes using some light pressure with your hands while detecting works (keep in mind you would need to keep holding it in place while flashing too if that is the case) ITS OKAY FOR IT TO SAY UNKNOWN you just need the $FF to change to something different.


STEP6: click read, then save 2 or 3 times to a location (this is your stock bios file) then click verify. If you get a good matching message you know the clip is connected and ready to go.
 

Step7: Click open, go to your bios file that you want to flash, select it and click the green checkmark. Click Erase (ok on the message the pops up), click program, then click verify.
 
 

If you followed this correctly your card is flashed and ready to go. It was a bit of a long explination, but simply put you are just connecting your vbios physically to a usb and using the program to flash it.
I hope this revolutionizes the gpu bios side of things, because if you do this right, you can flash, and flash, and flash over and over no worries about bricks anymore CHEERS!!
















Here is the file pack needed from the you tuber UltraNSC

CH341A.zip 2035k .zip file


----------



## ronnin426850

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Austin78989

Thanks! I haven't posted in the introduction section yet, I probably will once I'm done with all this college homework. I'm loving this flash method I found. I just flashed my brothers 560 ti into a twin frozer using this method. So this also works on a gtx 560 ti







I really hope this helps someone out there, this tool is very worth the price in my oppinion. I will probably be flashing my friend's 7950's into some 7970's or r9's I will keep this info posted.

Its so nice not worrying about bricking cards anymore.


----------



## Austin78989

Ummm, I was maybe expecting a bit more traffic on this :c imagine all the possibilities.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Austin78989*
> 
> Ummm, I was maybe expecting a bit more traffic on this :c imagine all the possibilities.


If I have to guess, I'd say the lack of interest is due to the long-arse title written in all-caps, coupled with this being your first post here, and the three A.K.A.'s at the very start of the article







Try a bit more cold, professional, and scientific approach next time, especially when just entering a community. To balance all that I have to say I like that you've included photos and not just a huge wall of text.


----------



## witmore1

I realize this is a very aged post. But I found it at the top of the page rank for google when searching how to use a ch341a. While I haven't yet plugged the card back into the system I just was able to use this info with some nudging from a youtube video that explained how he fixed ebay scam video cards, I am hopeful I have at least turned a scam GTX960 back into a working GTS 450. So thanks Austin for your detailed post


----------



## MrGenius

I finally got around to trying this out. And I've got to say...that POS clip contraption is for the birds!!! What a nightmare!!! It's got to be one of the worst designed tools in the history of mankind. Worked almost flawlessly on one board, WOULD NOT WORK AT ALL on another. Spent hours trying to get that stupid thing clipped on right. Tore an SMD LED off the board with it in the process(dual BIOS mobo with a manual DIP switch and LED indicators for which EEPROM is currectly in use). Just about trashed the solder pads for the chip in the process too. Then, when I finally gave up and desoldered the chip from the board, I TOTALLY trashed the solder pads for the chip in that process. NICE!!! So much for that plan! No fixing it now!

So...what did I learn from all that? Forget the POS clip contraption. NOT AT ALL worth the time/money/hassle. It might work for you...IF you get lucky. IF NOT though...you're in for a world of hurt. Or...at least a major PITA(depending on your soldering skills). There must be a better way right? YES...THERE IS!!! In fact...I've found a couple better ways. That I REALLY wish I'd have known about before messing with that stupid POS clip(and/or killed a perfectly good mobo trying to use it).

*EDIT:* I was really pissed off when I originally posted this. In hindsight, I don't recommend not purchasing a clip. When they work they work. And when they do work, they're the cheapest and "best" option really. And it's always better to have the option of being able to use one(or at least trying to use one), than not. Although, do consider the alternate methods below if it gives you trouble. Like I said, you can do a lot of harm to yourself(mentally) and/or your board/card by trying too hard to make the clip work. Sometimes it just WILL NOT cooperate. If that's the case, do yourself a favor, try something else instead.

*Alternate Method 1:*

SOIC8 SOP8 Spring Loaded Pogo Pin Adapter








*EDIT:* For those considering the SOIC8 SOP8 Spring Loaded Pogo Pin Adapter. They're on ebay. All kinds of configurations and price points. But there's one thing that's probably the same for all of them. They're made specifically for 150mil(~3.8mm) wide chips(the one I bought and the one shown above are anyway). So the pogo pins aren't spaced wide enough for the typical 209mil(~5.3mm) wide chips found on many devices these days. You can mod the adapter so it'll work though. The pogo pins just need to be set 59mil(~1.5mm) wider. Cut it down the middle and add a spacer. Problem solved. 

*Alternate Method 2:*

If you have an MSI motherboard with a JSPI1 header(or another brand motherboard with something similar) you can use that.

Stolen from the FlashcatUSB manual...








If you can't find one of these JSPI1 adapter boards and cables, then you might try wiring it up differently using the pinout above.








*Hint:* If you have a dual BIOS motherboard, or the 11/12 pin JSPI1 header, things can get pretty tricky. In other words, it's NOT a simple plug-and-play operation with one of the units shown above(which is for the 9/10 pin JSPI1 header, and works best/easiest with single BIOS setups).

*Alternate Method 3:* 

Last(because it requires soldering), but not least(because it will make future chip reprogramming and/or chip replacement a walk in the park). 

Convert the SOP8 EEPROM chip to DIP8(if you can't find a compatible DIP8 chip to replace the SOP8 EEPROM chip). 








Then install a DIP8 to SOP8 adapter socket.








*UPDATE 6-11-2019*

I've come across 2 more alternate methods. And I'm very impressed with both of them(in comparison to the others mentioned above, all of which I've tried). They're both easier to use than any of the other methods mentioned above. They're also as cheap as, or cheaper than, those methods as well. So these would be my primary recommended methods.

*Alternate Method 4:*

4in1 solderless adapter for SOP8/SOIC8 150mil/200mil








This adapter just needs to be wired to your programmer and placed on the chip to be programmed(if soldered). It can also be used to program loose(unsoldered) chips. Or in BIOS emulation mode(essentially with a preprogrammed chip stacked on top of another that needs reprogrammed). I recommend using the common Dupont type jumper wires to connect it to your programmer. One end needs to be female(to connect to the adapter), the other end can be male(and plugged directly into the programmer) or female(and used with an adapter for the POS test clip). Full details on all of that can be found here.

Here's a pic of how to use it in place of the POS test clip(that rarely works).








Here's a link to them on ebay.

*Hint:* The adapter will only fit 200/209mil chips without modification. Fortunately that modification is super simple. You just need to slightly bend the pins that connect to the smaller chip being programmed inward towards each other. So they look like this \ / when pointed towards the chip. I've done so with mine and it works perfectly on 150mil chips. I also ordered a second one to use unmodified with 200/209mil chips. So I don't have to keep messing with it to use on different sized chips. You might want to consider doing the same.

Oh...almost forgot...I don't recommend using the NANO BIOS programmer with this adapter on soldered chips(I couldn't get it to work at all using it with that programmer on a soldered chip, even though it was designed for use with that programmer, maybe I did something wrong...I dunno...I just gave up and used my CH341A instead). It(the NANO BIOS programmer) works great for PLCC32 and DIP8 chips(or SOP8/SOIC8 chips converted to DIP8) plugged directly into the programmer, or using it with the adapter on loose(unsoldered) SOP8/SOIC8 chips though. And, as stated, the adapter will work perfectly as a direct replacement for the POS test clip when used with a CH341A programmer.

*Alternate Method 5:*

Universal chip/IC clips






















These things are AWESOME! They've got ultra-tiny grabbers/claws that extend out of one end of the tube when you push on the spring-loaded plunger pin on the other end. You simply attach one grabber/claw to each leg/lead of the chip and wire them to your programmer via the end with the plunger pin. Again I suggest using the common Dupont type jumper wires(either the ones they come with, or preferably longer ones, as long as they have one end that's female to attach to each clip, the other end can be whatever you need to get it wired to the programmer). 

Here's a link to them on ebay.

*Hint:* Don't bother trying other types/versions of these clips unless they have the ultra-tiny grabbers/claws. I've tried using others with slightly larger grabbers/claws that are supposed to work. THEY DON'T!!! They're too big...and too expensive in comparison to boot. Just get these cheap ones. Like I said...AWESOME!!! 

You're welcome!


----------



## drunkpunk

Yo guy nice little bit of info, yeah that clip is fiddly anyway I do have a question.

Did you ever find out what the issue was with your 7970 I have a very similar card and all that I get in the reader (once I get the clip on right is) is Other/Unknown and 00F on the left hand read out, 

The hex shows $$ $$ (repeatedly) when I try to write to it and verify after 'chip contents is not the same'

I shall add a couple of pictures on e the wife is out of bed 

Cheers


----------



## drunkpunk

Really hope it's not beyond hope and that I have done something simple and wrong.

http://imagehost.cc/image/5hYsL


----------



## MrGenius

drunkpunk said:


> Yo guy nice little bit of info, yeah that clip is fiddly anyway I do have a question.
> 
> Did you ever find out what the issue was with your 7970 I have a very similar card and all that I get in the reader (once I get the clip on right is) is Other/Unknown and 00F on the left hand read out,
> 
> The hex shows $$ $$ (repeatedly) when I try to write to it and verify after 'chip contents is not the same'
> 
> I shall add a couple of pictures on e the wife is out of bed
> 
> Cheers


That's what happens when you're not getting a good connection on all the pins. When everything is setup right it'll flash good data and be verifiable. If not...it won't.


drunkpunk said:


> Really hope it's not beyond hope and that I have done something simple and wrong.
> 
> http://imagehost.cc/image/5hYsL


It's like I said. You have done something wrong. And it is something simple. Those $00 or 00F are no good. It should NOT look like that. Manufacturer ID, Memory Type, Memory Capacity, and Device ID should all have *different* values. I guess the rest can be "Other" or "Unknown" and still work(though I'd argue that ain't right either, but whatever). Just get the thing coupled to your chip correctly and you'll solve that problem.


----------



## davide769

*bricked gpu*

hi, my Zotac GTX 1070 AMP! Edition got black screen NVflash say no adapter fond, can i use this save stock bios and flash it will work?


----------



## davide769

*bricked gpu*

hi, my Zotac GTX 1070 AMP! Edition got black screen NVflash say no adapter fond, can i use this save stock bios and flash it will work?


----------



## Adam Darling

so I need some help, I've recently picked up a BIOS flasher like the one you have listed here, well the same one, now I've used it to flash a few motherboard BIOS's and its worked fine this is my first time using it on a GPU a P-106 that needs the bios replaced on it. no its not for mining it's for an accelerator card. I've found the BIOS chip as you said it has some paint on it, but I'm having the issue that anytime I attach the clip to the chip it will just outright disconnect from the pc until I remove the clip from the chip. whats your thoughts I've only tried on the one pc as I don't have another to do it with.


----------



## MrGenius

Adam Darling said:


> so I need some help, I've recently picked up a BIOS flasher like the one you have listed here, well the same one, now I've used it to flash a few motherboard BIOS's and its worked fine this is my first time using it on a GPU a P-106 that needs the bios replaced on it. no its not for mining it's for an accelerator card. I've found the BIOS chip as you said it has some paint on it, but I'm having the issue that anytime I attach the clip to the chip it will just outright disconnect from the pc until I remove the clip from the chip. whats your thoughts I've only tried on the one pc as I don't have another to do it with.


Like I said...the clip is a PITA. They just flat out suck. Except when they work. Which is not very often. Keep trying with it or try another method. Make sure you're using it correctly too. With everything plugged in/lined up in how it's supposed to be(adapter in the programmer correctly > clip in the adapter correctly > clip on the chip correctly).


----------



## DoctorNick

One 1080ti saved! Thank you! Used these settings (see image) for my EVGA 1080ti Black Edition. Found the MXIC chip onboard with almost the same name: MXIC 25u4033e - and simply - by the first try deleted the corrupted bios and flashed the ASUS XOC unlocked bios. +1 Rep (should be +1000)


----------



## MonnieRock

DoctorNick said:


> One 1080ti saved! Thank you! Used these settings (see image) for my EVGA 1080ti Black Edition. Found the MXIC chip onboard with almost the same name: MXIC 25u4033e - and simply - by the first try deleted the corrupted bios and flashed the ASUS XOC unlocked bios. +1 Rep (should be +1000)


What type of connector did you use to connect to the chip? 


I have a EVGA GTX Titan X Superclocked (Maxwell) I need to recover. I have the stock BIOS saved from when I first got the card. Any further suggestions on what I need, where the proper chip is located would be greatly appreciated. My first time doing this.

Thank you,
Monnie


----------



## DoctorNick

MonnieRock said:


> What type of connector did you use to connect to the chip?
> 
> 
> I have a EVGA GTX Titan X Superclocked (Maxwell) I need to recover. I have the stock BIOS saved from when I first got the card. Any further suggestions on what I need, where the proper chip is located would be greatly appreciated. My first time doing this.
> 
> Thank you,
> Monnie



You need the two items that Austin suggested:


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013Q5P3ES/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015W4PKR6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Then you need to locate the bios chip - it is often painted with a small dot on the board. It looks like its the same location as on my 1080 ti - take a look on a reference titan x board.

Follow austins guide in this thread - and make sure the clip is on the right way - (The top-side has more cables)

Check the bios chip - search on google - and in the program - check if you can find a similar named chip (not completely the same but same brand and similar number, or try to use MXIC MX25V4005 (4mbit bios) - thats the one I used on my EVGA 1080 ti (would make sense if it's the same on yours)

Here is a pic of a Titan X reference board - and the bios chip is on the same spot as mine - should be all you need, if not feel free to PM me - good luck


----------



## ajayb21

*Help identifying bios chip*

Hi there,

I have a Palit Jetstream GTX 680 4GB and whilst changing the bios the machine freaked out and now the card no longer works. I've tried the usual methods of using another graphics card but NVFlash just doesn't see it. Can someone help me identify which is the bios chip please?




DoctorNick said:


> You need the two items that Austin suggested:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013Q5P3ES/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015W4PKR6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> Then you need to locate the bios chip - it is often painted with a small dot on the board. It looks like its the same location as on my 1080 ti - take a look on a reference titan x board.
> 
> Follow austins guide in this thread - and make sure the clip is on the right way - (The top-side has more cables)
> 
> Check the bios chip - search on google - and in the program - check if you can find a similar named chip (not completely the same but same brand and similar number, or try to use MXIC MX25V4005 (4mbit bios) - thats the one I used on my EVGA 1080 ti (would make sense if it's the same on yours)
> 
> Here is a pic of a Titan X reference board - and the bios chip is on the same spot as mine - should be all you need, if not feel free to PM me - good luck


----------



## ajayb21

Here are the pics...


----------



## DoctorNick

ajayb21 said:


> Here are the pics...


Yes. Accidentally I got a reference EVGA GTX 680 (same board as yours) - The chip is marked with a small dot of paint. 
You need to remove the cooler - and you need the tools linked to in my above post.


----------



## ajayb21

Ah great thank you, I was looking in completely the wrong place. I've ordered the parts, fingers crossed 



DoctorNick said:


> Yes. Accidentally I got a reference EVGA GTX 680 (same board as yours) - The chip is marked with a small dot of paint.
> You need to remove the cooler - and you need the tools linked to in my above post.


----------



## DoctorNick

ajayb21 said:


> Ah great thank you, I was looking in completely the wrong place. I've ordered the parts, fingers crossed


Should be okay - got the parts within 7 days (from USA to Denmark) - Just check the bios chip - google the number and then in the program - choose a chip that has the same or almost the same name and size. You should be able to choose the same brand.


----------



## ajayb21

*Thank you*

Thanks so much for the help. It took me a while but I managed to revive the card . I was able to erase the bios chip as per your instructions but whenever I tried to flash it with the backup bios it just came up with errors. In the end I was able to boot with the card but this time it saw there was a card (lots of beeps at BIOS) and so I was able to do a blind flash (which I couldn't do before). That said, your new found method still helped me get it working again so thank you.



DoctorNick said:


> Should be okay - got the parts within 7 days (from USA to Denmark) - Just check the bios chip - google the number and then in the program - choose a chip that has the same or almost the same name and size. You should be able to choose the same brand.


----------



## DoctorNick

ajayb21 said:


> Thanks so much for the help. It took me a while but I managed to revive the card . I was able to erase the bios chip as per your instructions but whenever I tried to flash it with the backup bios it just came up with errors. In the end I was able to boot with the card but this time it saw there was a card (lots of beeps at BIOS) and so I was able to do a blind flash (which I couldn't do before). That said, your new found method still helped me get it working again so thank you.


Cool! Whatever works, eh


----------



## nmkr

want to report that flashed back an bricked 2080ti flawless  thanks for your thread


----------



## SloopyCorgi

Did you use the software attached by the OP? And what is your settings?

I am also trying to flash a 2080 ti bios but to no avail.


----------



## nmkr

SloopyCorgi said:


> Did you use the software attached by the OP? And what is your settings?
> 
> I am also trying to flash a 2080 ti bios but to no avail.


sorry for the late reply, so far as i remember i detected the chip from alone after 30x remounting and connections issues..


----------



## sultanofswing

nmkr said:


> sorry for the late reply, so far as i remember i detected the chip from alone after 30x remounting and connections issues..


What settings did you use in the usb programmer tool? Trying to flash my 2080ti but it's not working and now is bricked.


----------



## sultanofswing

Ok so after 4 failed attempts and bricking the card I finally got it figured out and was able to flash the Galax HOF XOC Bios on my MX based Bios 2080ti.

Here are the settings that I used in the USB Programmer software.

Keep in mind this is a newer 2019 model 2080ti and it has the MX bios chip so you cannot use the exact same settings as the original post.
These settings worked for me and I also had to use the PCB labeled SOP8.


----------



## sosa13

New to this forum. I have a 2009 iMac 27-inch i5 2.66GHZ that came with an AMD Radeon HD 4850 512MB GPU. The card is no longer working when my daughter plays Roblox so I bought a Nvidia Quadro K1100M 2GB GPU to replace the AMD. I have to flash the Nvidia to work in the iMac but I am a little confused as to where to start. Should I get the CH341a programmer and do it that way or do you guys recommend a different method to get the card to work? I am a visual learner so if anyone has some tips or step-by-step guide on how to do this, I would really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Lod2aef

Hello, Another one here with a Brick Gpu for me it was a Asus GTX 1060 OC 3GB.
well my was a f*ck up, i was flashing a new bios on it (had troblem with crash and so, long story short mb was broke not gpu),
but i got black-screen, sure no problem, but after 30-45 sec i think OH **** and shutdown the pc, and corrupt the bios. because i could not wait.
well then off to google to find a answers i land here, and am like what the hell gonna give it a try.
so off to ebay buy a set(usb programmer and cable stuff) from China, time goes. get it, back her read the tutorial, and copy what is said.
now i have a GTX 1060 OC 3GB working card again. Ty for the help add som photes of my setup and test of the card


----------



## johnray75

DoctorNick said:


> Yes. Accidentally I got a reference EVGA GTX 680 (same board as yours) - The chip is marked with a small dot of paint.
> You need to remove the cooler - and you need the tools linked to in my above post.


----------



## johnray75

ajayb21 said:


> Here are the pics...


this is great your right about the possibility's not just pc related bios, bye bye hardware flasher the code on your monitor suggest it lets you modify the verification code for bios too, big possibility's on flashing custom self build roms that the bios verify and block custom installs of, say for instants ps4 is the smallest example, just need to run simple program to translate software...your lucky your GPU's are all same memory size if they weren't you would have fried memory. i make a good living with a few hundred dollar hardware flasher but they flash only certain areas that little tool will flash any bios chip with good understanding of software


----------



## johnray75

now if they still sell it other bios flashers block alot of things


----------



## johnray75

thanks


----------

